# Just some wallpapers..



## Lars Skogstad (Oct 26, 2019)

Just some wallpapers in 1920x1080.


----------



## Lars Skogstad (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Lars Skogstad (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Dec 14, 2019)

It is not a "wallpaper", but it is in good resolution, so it is possible to print this poster of Lord Shiva in every typography even in A0 format. It's looking great in A0 with glossy photo paper, BTW, it shouldn't be too expensive.
Personally I love Shiva. After printing, there will be a little bit of empty white paper at left/right sides of A0 photo paper, but you're able to easily cut it off in that typography, which you'll use.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 15, 2019)

Since we're going there.  I'm more of a fan of Kali, Goddess of Death, Time and Doomsday.













						Kali
					

Kali is the Hindu goddess of death, time, and doomsday. She is often associated with sexuality and violence but is also considered a strong mother figure and symbol of motherly love. Kali embodies shakti...




					www.ancient.eu


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Dec 20, 2019)

Trihexagonal said:


> I'm more of a fan of Kali, Goddess of Death, Time and Doomsday.


Gods — are not comics heroes, to like them or not  They are kinds of power, which you're able to conduct into the world. IMO it is much better to represent the power of enlightenment, consciousness, knowledge, destruction of ignorance and love, than power of "death, time and doomsday", because if you'll represent such powers, you'll be f*cked up, sooner or later. Also we're comming into the new Aeon, new Era, the vibrations of our planet are rising with each month and even day, so if you will spend old low level vibration things into the world, our planet will get rid of you, because your activity will interfere planet to increase its vibrations.
________________________________________

Here is nice wallpaper, which was found on the web, it fits with default x11-wm/vtwm config pretty well, because it uses similar colors. I'm using vtwm as my secondary WM, for vnc sessions, for example (as my main WM I'm using x11-wm/fvwm2 with my config). VTWM — is a fork of TWM, it includes virtual desktops support and extended configuration options, pretty usable WM IMO. Here is screenshot:


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 20, 2019)

What about Wonder Woman?


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Dec 20, 2019)

Trihexagonal said:


> What about Wonder Woman?


I'm more of a fan of Xena, princess - warrior  She got big, tight ass.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 20, 2019)

Neko:


----------



## gigagoochelaar (Dec 21, 2019)

Created by the illustrators at DigitalOcean.
Source: DigitalOcean on Imgur.
License: Attribution-NonCommercial-ShareAlike 4.0 International. (No changes made)


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 23, 2019)

An old KDE logo:


----------



## michael_hackson (Dec 24, 2019)

ILUXA said:


> It is not a "wallpaper", but it is in good resolution, so it is possible to print this poster of Lord Shiva in every typography even in A0 format. It's looking great in A0 with glossy photo paper, BTW, it shouldn't be too expensive.



If quality is of most importance isn't png the better format over jpg?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 24, 2019)

michael_hackson png is lossless which means it cannot be compressed. The variations for creating a high quality image, such as a photo, would create a huge png image. jpeg, otoh, can be compressed. While you would be losing quality using a jpeg, a png image for a photo could be far too large to be practical. It depends on the image.


----------



## michael_hackson (Dec 24, 2019)

drhowarddrfine said:


> michael_hackson png is lossless which means it cannot be compressed. The variations for creating a high quality image, such as a photo, would create a huge png image. jpeg, otoh, can be compressed. While you would be losing quality using a jpeg, a png image for a photo could be far too large to be practical. It depends on the image.



So having a picture in png and downscaling it to proper size would not generate any better quality than having it as jpg?


----------



## shepper (Dec 24, 2019)

michael_hackson said:


> So having a picture in png and downscaling it to proper size would not generate any better quality than having it as jpg?


jpg was developed by NASA to transmit graphics across space without losing too much image quality.  In a setting where viewers might be viewing the image over limited bandwidth, I'll use a jpg.  I use png for my wallpaper because they do not have to be uncompressed and I'm not pressed for diskspace.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 24, 2019)

I believe this is an old x11-wm/ratpoison wallpaper:


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 24, 2019)

michael_hackson said:


> So having a picture in png and downscaling it to proper size would not generate any better quality than having it as jpg?


Don't try to mix apples with oranges. If you have a slow fade in an image, png needs a data word for each and every pixel in that image. jpeg can reproduce the image with just one data word which would be an average of those four pixels. With png, that image might be a hard 16MB while, with jpeg, you can achieve acceptable viewing with 1MB but you can probably make it work with less.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jan 1, 2020)

michael_hackson said:


> If quality is of most importance isn't png the better format over jpg?


I've just posted it in best quality, in which I originally found this image, so I didn't change any quality options.


----------



## ralphbsz (Jan 2, 2020)

shepper said:


> jpg was developed by NASA to transmit graphics across space without losing too much image quality.


Interesting. Never heard that. The version of history I know is that JPEG is fundamentally nothing but discrete cosine transforms, which were developed by IBM in the 70s and 80s, and patented by them.


----------



## shepper (Jan 2, 2020)

shepper said:


> jpg was developed by NASA to transmit graphics across space without losing too much image quality.





ralphbsz said:


> Interesting. Never heard that. The version of history I know is that JPEG is fundamentally nothing but discrete cosine transforms, which were developed by IBM in the 70s and 80s, and patented by them.


I was incorrect and was passing on something I had not verified. Sorry.


----------



## ralphbsz (Jan 2, 2020)

Actually, you reminded me to read the history of GIF and JPEG on the web last night. And looking at it, one name looked somewhat familiar. It turns out one of the people who is on the first JPEG patent became my second-level manager about 3 decades later, didn't know that he had worked on image formats earlier. He was still doing coding theory, but for a different set of problems (RAID instead of images and videos). He has since retired. Nice guy.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jan 20, 2020)

God of Sun, Son of Svarog — Dazhbog. Literally "Dazhbog" ("Дажьбог" or "Даждьбог") may be translated as "Giving God". He is God of fertility, happiness and love. Try to comunicate with Sun not just like with some kind of "star", but like with real personality, but not with words, with your thoughts. Soon you'll find out, that you knew Sun when you was little kid, then, with years, you just forgot about it, but in fact Sun is your best friend since the beginning of time and you love Sun very much. 

BTW, I heavily dislike English word "God", because "God" (/ɡɒd/) in Russian literally means "Snake" ("male snake" if to be more precise - "гад", "гадина" (gadina) - is female snake), "god" is an abusive word in Russian language and means something like "sсum". Also "God" is "Dog" in reverse, and while you read and write — from left to right, you understand — from right to left. 
Now trying to find this image in good resolution to print it too, looking great IMO.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 21, 2020)

ILUXA said:


> God of Sun, Son of Svarog — Dazhbog. Literally "Dazhbog" ("Дажьбог" or "Даждьбог") may be translated as "Giving God". He is God of fertility, happiness and love. Try to comunicate with Sun not just like with some kind of "star", but like with real personality, but not with words, with your thoughts. Soon you'll find out, that you knew Sun when you was little kid, then, with years, you just forgot about it, but in fact Sun is your best friend since the beginning of time and you love Sun very much.




All that you touch
And all that you see
All that you taste
All you feel
And all that you love
And all that you hate
All you distrust
All you save
And all that you give
And all that you deal
And all that you buy
Beg, borrow or steal
And all you create
And all you destroy
And all that you do
And all that you say
And all that you eat
And everyone you meet (everyone you meet)
And all that you slight
And everyone you fight
And all that is now
And all that is gone
And all that's to come
And everything under the Sun is in tune
But the Sun is eclipsed by the Moon


----------



## bjs (Jan 21, 2020)

Love me some Floyd!!!


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jan 21, 2020)

Trihexagonal said:


> But the Sun is eclipsed by the Moon


Solar eclipse is pretty rare phenomenon, so it's not big deal at all 
But I like Moon too, it's pretty beautiful and gorgeous, especially when it's full.
BTW, Sun is always "full", unlike Moon. "Sun - is father, Moon - is mother" — 
I like this expression.

To be not too "off-topic", here is also nice wallpaper 






Also I like this wallpaper, I use it sometimes, it is one of Mate DE wallpapers pack as far as I remember.


----------



## tonnyhals (Jan 24, 2020)

Trihexagonal said:


> All that you touch
> And all that you see
> All that you taste
> All you feel
> ...


woow! Fantastic! Thx


----------



## judd (Aug 6, 2020)

Natural landscapes.


----------



## judd (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## judd (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## judd (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## judd (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## judd (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## judd (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## wolffnx (Aug 19, 2020)

judd said:


> View attachment 8224



I liked this ones, btw I see the mate in your avatar  , greetings from buenos aires


----------



## wolffnx (Aug 19, 2020)

Lars Skogstad said:


> View attachment 7082




this one reminds me "reign blood" from slayer  , also a ocean of blood scares a lot


----------



## judd (Aug 19, 2020)

wolffnx said:


> I liked this ones, btw I see the mate in your avatar  , greetings from buenos aires



Hello wolffnx !

Thank you, yes from San Nicolas de los Arroyos, Buenos Aires Province, nothing more distinctive than mate !


----------



## judd (Aug 19, 2020)

wolffnx said:


> this one reminds me "reign blood" from slayer  , also a ocean of blood scares a lot



It's great, but don't feel bad just because it's blood or not, let's say it's the Red Sea


----------



## judd (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## judd (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## judd (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## judd (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## judd (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## a6h (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## judd (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## judd (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## judd (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## judd (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## judd (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## judd (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## eternal_noob (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## eternal_noob (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Mjölnir (Aug 22, 2020)

In KDE it's simple to have a new high quality wallpaper every day:


----------



## eternal_noob (Aug 22, 2020)

mjollnir said:


> In KDE it's simple to have a new high quality wallpaper every day:


Don't use the Wikimedia Commons provider 
_View: https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/9j9sg5/nsfw_tip_be_careful_when_using_wikimedia_picture/_


----------



## judd (Aug 22, 2020)

mjollnir said:


> In KDE it's simple to have a new high quality wallpaper every day:
> View attachment 8344



Yes I know, but at least for me, it has a different taste when I search and find what I like, just that.


----------



## wolffnx (Aug 25, 2020)

judd said:


> View attachment 8224







Looks so good on my tv (also in big monitors)


----------



## wolffnx (Aug 25, 2020)

freebsd_noob said:


> Don't use the Wikimedia Commons provider
> _View: https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/9j9sg5/nsfw_tip_be_careful_when_using_wikimedia_picture/_



maybe for who is making the daily list,  is the picture of the day


----------



## judd (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## judd (Aug 28, 2020)




----------

